# Thoroughbreds and hunting?



## kippen64 (22 February 2012)

Thoroughbreds and hunting, are they a good mix please? When I go hunting, it will be here in Australia, so mud is not such an issue. Your advice will be keenly appreciated. Cheers.


----------



## tls (22 February 2012)

I had a little tb mare i hunted regularly, she was the best hunter i have ever had.  She had loads of stamina could gallop all day and would jump anything.  She had got very good conformation and plenty of bone for a tb so soundness was never an issue.


----------



## Swirlymurphy (22 February 2012)

We hunt our chestnut TB mare.  She stands brilliantly at the meet or on point, takes off like a loon at other times, jumps everything, doesn't bat an eye at the chaos around her, copes with lots of roadwork some days, and generally is fab.  She's not a great fan of mud (nor am I) so she will try and go faster and/or jump it.  I am uber-careful about managing her legs afterwards - cold hosing, clay, etc and touch wood, she is fine.

Have fun!


----------



## Stu (22 February 2012)

Hi ,
 Thoroughbreds can make great hunters. I tend to hunt ex racers (because you can pick them up cheap!), mainly national hunt jump racers.

As long as they havent had any major injuries in the past then they can hold up just as well as other breeds.

And, as other posts here say, they have endless stamina and will gallop and jump all day long and never have trouble keeping up with the hounds.

I usually find they love to be somewere near the front with all the action, so head of at from the meets  just behind the hounds and let them enjoy themselves!

Obviously every horse is different, but I see no problem hunting Thoroughbreds and you will have a great day. Some people may moan if they are getting a bit hot headed at the meet, but you will have the last laugh when you and your horse are still flying when others are heading for home.

Happy hunting.


----------



## Daddy_Long_Legs (23 February 2012)

should be ideal for Australia! As long as it can jump! Like any horse you can get one's that take to hunting like a duck to water and then there are others that just go mad!


----------



## pinklilly (23 February 2012)

I had tb's ( ex pointers ) in at kennels where I worked as hunt groom and they did the job as well as any horse, in fact last season they were generally sounder.  It's fairly rough going up here too and they would do a fair amount of work whipping in or hunting hounds all day with a non too lightweight man on board.


----------

